# SCSI Jumper setzen?



## Tecchannel (2 März 2007)

Hallo
ich habe mir ne Seagate ST336704LCV gekauft und nen passenden SCA Adapter dazu von 80 pol auf 50 pol und jetzt ist mein Problem ich kann sie zwar formatieren und das windows soweit bringen das er die installationdateien draufkopiert aber nach einem neustart bleibt der bildschirm dunkel.
kann mir da jemand helfen zwecks jumper setzen unsd terminierung vll hab ich da ja was falsch gemacht.
Auf dem adapter kann ich folgende jumper setzen:
ID0
ID1
ID2
ID3
delay start
rmt- start
Synchronous

an der platte selber gibts net wirklich was zum jumpern.


----------



## Zefix (2 März 2007)

Also,normal wird bei SCSI jede Platte gejumpert.
Aber wenn das der Adapter übernimmt OK.

ID = Wenn mehrere Platten/laufwerke am Bus betrieben werden. 

Delay Start = Wann die Platte zum drehen anfängt(Entweder schon beim Einschalten oder erst wenn der SCSI COntroller den Bus initialisiert.Gut wenn viele Platten dran hängen,dann am besten 50/50 starten lassen ist besser fürs Netzteil ;-)  )

rmt-start sagt mir jetzt nix.

Synchron = wenn verschieden schnelle geräte an den Bus gehängt werden.(bei gleichen/ gleich schnellen auf synchron ist dann auch schneller)

Hast schon im Controller BIOS geschaut ob da alles passt?
Bei Adaptec muss man nach dem BIOS POST STRG+A drücken.
Bei anderen weiss ichs nicht.
Kann sein dass deine Platten ID im Controller nicht auf Bootable steht?

Gruss Andy


----------



## Zefix (2 März 2007)

Achso:
Terminierung übernimmt normal dein Kabel bzw. die letzte Platte am Bus(wenn ein altes kabel ohne Term. eingestzt wird.)


----------



## jabba (2 März 2007)

Hallo Tecchannel,

Terminierung muss auch an der Platte möglich sein, oder es steckt einer am Kabel.
Ich tippe aber eher auf Boot-Einstellung im Bios.
Welches Bestriebssystem, welcher Adapter ?
Ist noch eine IDE oder SATA Platte vorhanden ?

Bei manchen Adaptern kann man zwar Windows installieren, so wie bei dir, aber beim Neustart fehlt der Plattentreiber.
Daher beim installieren den korrekten Treiber mit einbinden.

Bleibt das System einfach hängen, oder kommt eine Meldung?


----------



## Tecchannel (3 März 2007)

Danke erstmal für eure mühe

also installieren will ich win XP der Adapter ist ein Adaptec 2940 U. 
An der Platte kann ich net terminieren weil sie nen SCA Connector hat.
im Controller hab ich bottable auf enable gestellt. ICh habe lediglich noch eine alte IBM SCSI mit am Bus hängen welche ID4 hat und die Seagate ist mit ID3 gejumpert. Auf die IBM könnte ich verzichten wenns an der scheitern sollte. Die installation lädt die Treiber drauf und startet danach neu. Danach kommt BIOS von Board und dan Controller danach hab ich noch nen kurzen Zugriff auf die Festplatte und dann tut sich nix mehr. Kann nur durch Soft Off weitermachen. Hatte auf der alten Platte auch schon XP drauf aber aus ermangelung an Platz wollte ich jetzt umsteigen. Hatte den Rechner nur als Notfallrechner gedacht falls mal alle anderen streiken. und um Dateien auszulagern die wichtig sind und ich net auf meinen anderen Rechnern mit rumschleppen will.


----------



## jabba (3 März 2007)

Hallo Tecchannel

Im Controller must Du auch angeben von welcher Platte er booten soll,
steht der vieleicht noch auf 4 von der alten Platte.
Also Booten auf ID3 stellen, oder ID´s der Platten mal tauschen.
Eventuell mal die IBM deaktivieren .
Standard war glaub ich booten von ID0, kanst ja mal die Seagate auf 0 nehmen.


----------



## Tecchannel (4 März 2007)

Hi

danke jabba
jetzt komm ich schon soweit das ich es draufkrieg und danach kommt sogar ne meldung aber leider geht win xp immer nu net
er sagt: Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers Neustart mit STRG+ALT+ENTF

Gruß TC


----------



## jabba (4 März 2007)

Hallo Tecchannel,

was hast du denn ausprobiert.
Die Meldung kommt wenn die Platte nicht Platte 1 im System ist.
Auf dieser muss der Booteintrag von XP stehen.
z.B. Kann ja XP auf Platte 2 z.B. D: installiert werden,
der Boot-Eintrag liegt aber auf C:

Hast Du es mit einer Platte probiert ?


----------



## Boxy (7 März 2007)

Hast Du eigentlich im PC-BIOS eingestellt, das er von SCSI booten soll?

Hatten früher mal ein anderes Problem, da war etwas mit eigenem SCSI BIOS aktiv oder inaktiv. Beim Adaptec kannst Du im Adaptec-Bios einstellen, von welcher Platte gebootet wird. Zeigt er dir den dort auch die beiden Platten an? Der Controller ht auch eine Funktion zum Auto. Terminieren.


----------



## Tecchannel (7 März 2007)

Hallo

Ich hab mit einer auch schon probiert aber ich bekomme nach wie vor die Meldung : Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers
Neustart STRG+ALT+ENTF Hab im ´Mainboard Bios SCSI als 1st Boot Device und danach mein CD ROM Laufwerk. Im Adapter Bios hab ich die ID 6 also die ID von der Platte eingestellt muss ich sonst noch irgendwelche Punkte ändern oder muss ich hardwaremäßig noch was jumpern? Hab nur die Adresse gejumpert direkt an der Platte.+
Gruß TC


----------



## Boxy (7 März 2007)

Im Adaptec BIOS gibt es im Startbild (irgendwie Blaues Bild) 2 Auswahlen.

Eines ist glaube etwas mit BIOS/Einstellungen und eines so in der art Servicefunktionen.
Wird in dem glaube 2 Menupunkt die Platte erkannt und angezeigt?

Oder wird die Platte bein BIOS POST am Monitor angezeigt?
Da werden doch die Systeminfos des Board, Speicher usw. beim POST angezeigt und dann sollten auch informationen vom SCSI Starng angezeigt werden! Also welche ID's mit was belegt sind (AHA2940U, HD usw.).

Das geschieht alles bevor die Meldung "Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers" kommt!

Oder ganz dumme Frage, ist die Platte bootfähig?
Also ehemals DOS SYS C:, oder anderst gefragt sind die Systemdateien drauf?


----------



## Tecchannel (8 März 2007)

Hallo sie wir dim POST und im Leadtek BIOS angezeigt. Die Systemdateien hab ich auf drauf wenn du damit Windows meinst1?Ich vermute langsam das die Festplatte irgendwie beschädigt ist.

Gruß TC


----------



## Zefix (9 März 2007)

Also wenn jetzt in deinen BIOSen alles richtig einegestellt ist, versuch nochmal zu installieren.

Hatte damals auch ab und zu das Problem dass eine Partition nicht auf Aktiv gesetzt war.

Ist es möglich dass die Startdatein(ntdetect,Boot.INI,ntldr) auf die alte IBM Platte geschrieben wurden? 
Dann musst du nämlich die IBM Platte als Boot Device konfigurieren.
Die Fungiert dann quasi als Sprungbrett  

Denn die Meldung Fehler beim lesen des Datenträgers heisst er findet entweder eine Datei nicht, oder den ganzen Datenträger eben nicht.


----------

